# Remodel or new purchase?



## ioconner (Apr 2, 2011)

So we have an extremely old, dilapidated 2 horse straight load trailer. It needs a total makeover. My brother is sort of a jack of all trades and can completely remodel for around $1000. It is currently 6ft tall and 5ft wide. The first problem is that I recently purchased a new mare who is 16.2HH. I feel that I need the trailer to be taller, maybe 6 1/2 or even 7 ft tall. My brother can do this, but it will cost me probably around $500 extra. This brings me to my second problem, is 5ft wide enough for her and my stout 15HH mare to both ride comfortably?

I would much rather purchase a new 2H slant load, but want to be economical too. If I can spend half the $$ and make this trailer work then I would rather save $ in this economy.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

It's going to be difficult to completely remodel the trailer without compromising its structural integrity. 

If you need a wider, taller, longer trailer, your best bet is to buy another.


----------



## ioconner (Apr 2, 2011)

So...I measured the inside stalls and they are 27 inches wide. I just don't think it will be wide enough to fit my two biggest girls comfortably. Guess I'm in the market for a new(er) trailer. Any opinions on a 2H slant vs. straight load. Am I correct in thinking that they would ride more comfortably in a slant load? Any suggestions on brands? Calico and B&J seem to be around our $$ range.


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

_You have to be careful about some slant loads, as they are not always wide enough, and would "squish" your horse. One member recently bought a slant load for her pony mare, and found out she wouldn't fit. _


----------



## ioconner (Apr 2, 2011)

Would 6ft wide be suitable? I think the dimensions are 12*6*6.6.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

If your horse is 16.2, you'll need a 7'6" tall. Most horses, including mine, prefer to stand at a slant. Stand in the slant area with the door closed and measure the distance from end to end to make sure your horse will fit. Straight loads aren't the worst thing in the world as long as they can put their front legs out in front of them a bit. I made mistake by buying a trailer with hay mangers. My guy can't put his front legs out because the hay manger is there, so he doesn't like this trailer that much. I took the divider out and he stands at a slant.


----------



## ioconner (Apr 2, 2011)

I bought the 2H slant load and all my girls fit perfect!


----------

